# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Dokter Frank of Atkins dieet?

## RichardHeerink

Ik stond een tijd terug voor de vraag of ik het Dokter Frank dieet (waar ik me zojuist voor had opgegeven) zou blijven volgen of zou kiesen voor een ander dieet. Wat nu blijkt, na wat onderzoek, is dat het Dokter Frank dieet bijna exact een kopie is van het Atkins dieet. Verschillen: de eiwitshakes die de "onafhankelijke" dokter Frank adviseert, zijn eigen merk BIS, is lang niet zo succesvol als de shakes van Atkins. Bron: www.eiwitshakes-vergelijker.nl.

----------


## Agnes574

Merci voor de nuttige info Richard!!

----------


## healthdude

Atkins is belachelijk duur en is in feite gewoon een (laag koolhydraat) eiwitdieet. Eiwitshakes voldoen prima ook als je Atkins volgt.

----------


## Conciencia

Hebben jullie ook ervaring met het omgekeerde dieet? Dan bedoel ik laag in eiwitten en hoog in koolhydraten. 
En dan niet leven op de snoepjes maar vooral op de groenten en fruit. Ik voel me daar super bij!
http://www.gezonddirect.nl/basentabs/

----------


## Ed1974

Shakes? Succesvol? Mensen, die shakes zorgen niet dat je afvalt hoor. Die shakes zorgen dat je voldoende voedingsstoffen binnenkrijgt. Eiwit zorgt dat het hongergevoel wordt verminderd. Sterker nog, je hebt in feite geen shakes nodig om te cutten. Eerder weten wat je eet en wilskracht. Daar komt het op neer. Iedereen doet alsof die shakes het wondermiddel zijn...

----------

